# Spice Corp Launches Rs.800 Mobile Phone



## ThinkFree (Feb 17, 2008)

Spice Corp Ltd (SCL) has unveiled a no-frills mobile phone that will retail at about Rs 800 ($20) early April, the company's chairman said.

"Though we have taken various measures to reduce the cost price for the end user, it will be a technologically advanced instrument," claimed SCL Chairman BK Modi.

He said this product will prove that India is not only equipped to give the best of technology but even the cheapest at most competitive prices. Also, he didn't rule out the possibility of prices of such phones going down further.

The new voice-only phone was exhibited at a global expo in Barcelona in Spain Monday and evoked tremendous interest among mobile service providers from around the world, Modi said.

The phone does not offer a screen but will provide excellent voice clarity. An audio programme would announce the digits that are dialled to prevent errors. A Braille version will also be simultaneously introduced to benefit visually challenged users.........


Source: *www.tech2.com/india/news/value-mobile-phones/spice-corp-launches-$20-mobile-phone/28971/0


----------



## Ecko (Feb 17, 2008)

Stupid mob
widout sreen


----------



## sachin_kothari (Feb 17, 2008)

^^ what more can u ask for Rs. 800


----------



## napster007 (Feb 17, 2008)

you get almost all basic features in a 1500/- mobile they should atlest put a black&white display


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 17, 2008)

Isn't Vodafone offering a color phone in that Magic Box thing for 999?


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 17, 2008)

Spice is smart, its a phone without a screen/sms. They want to force people to make calls, not forward silly jokes.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm not sure if these Spice handsets could be termed as a mobile phone for normal users due to the lack of screen. But it would be great for visually handicapped people thanks to the low price. I'm aware there are a few Symbian software which help the blind interact with the phone but nothing beats built-in support. Symbian equipped handsets are costlier too. Let's hope it's something nice and not a joke like low-cost CDMA handsets available in India.


----------



## anispace (Feb 17, 2008)

isnt the Nokia 1100 n 1200 series available for around 1300-1500Rs. and they are even loaded with all the basic features so watz the point in offering this phone at Rs.800. Now a price of 300-400Rs would have been a decent offer.
And how much does putting a simple monochrome LCD add to the manufacturing cost. 

atleast they could have added a simple 7 segment display found in calculators


----------



## slugger (Feb 18, 2008)

Motorola's W180 costs 1600 [Subhiksha]

decent lookin [looks more expensive than it is]
sum nityf features and a FM radio

comes with a color display


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 18, 2008)

Crap... even the driver and maid-servant use colored screen phones these days.

Anyone been to the Gaffar Market? I saw a chaiwalla use a cell with stylus (dont know which model it was)


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 18, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Crap... even the driver and maid-servant use colored screen phones these days.
> 
> Anyone been to the Gaffar Market? I saw a chaiwalla use a cell with stylus (dont know which model it was)



Ya, you are right, i myself have seen many people like that. Actually stylus based touchscreen phones are quiet cheap, the Chinese ones. They retail for 3500-8000. Even the basic 4000rs phone in this category have a touchscreen, stylus, sometimes support for 2 sims working simultaneously, 2-5 speakers with good sound quality as well as other usual frills like MP3, AAC support, Video Playback, FM Radio and what not. These are good for people who just want these functionalities and not extendibility, that symbian or windows mobile based phones offer. Nokia never provided sound quality even close to these  phones, what a pity.


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 18, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Ya, you are right, i myself have seen many people like that. Actually stylus based touchscreen phones are quiet cheap, the Chinese ones. They retail for 3500-8000. Even the basic 4000rs phone in this category have a touchscreen, stylus, sometimes support for 2 sims working simultaneously, 2-5 speakers with good sound quality as well as other usual frills like MP3, AAC support, Video Playback, FM Radio and what not. These are good for people who just want these functionalities and not extendibility, that symbian or windows mobile based phones offer. Nokia never provided sound quality even close to these  phones, what a pity.




Its not the case... I just asked my frnd abt this and he said that model was "P900". And thats not a chinese one i guess... Anyways, it was much better than that spice no screen "TELEPHONE"... rite?


----------



## din (Feb 18, 2008)

No screen - 800

Screen plus a lot of utilities and a good brand (Nokia) - 1200

Not sure how many will go for option 1 ! May be good for hotlines


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 18, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Its not the case... I just asked my frnd abt this and he said that model was "P900". And thats not a chinese one i guess... Anyways, it was much better than that spice no screen "TELEPHONE"... rite?


Yup, that could be. and its way better than the "Telephone". What i was saying that there are options like that in the market.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 18, 2008)

After the worlds cheapest car, the worlds cheapest fone is here


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 18, 2008)

Dubba phone!
Reliance "Classic" phone is Rs.777 with screen,poly ring tones etc.
Tata went a step ahead with Rs.760 with all the basic features.BTW its with Screen.
Now whos gonna buy this dabba phone?!


----------



## utsav (Feb 18, 2008)

Crap.tata and reliance handsets r better


----------



## x3060 (Feb 18, 2008)

bad too bad . . they could have provided a screen . .


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 18, 2008)

Sourabh said:


> I'm not sure if these Spice handsets could be termed as a mobile phone for normal users due to the lack of screen. But it would be great for visually handicapped people thanks to the low price.



now this is great thinking


----------



## Voldy (Feb 18, 2008)

Crap !!
i wonder who's gonna buy these ?


----------



## hsnayvid (Feb 20, 2008)

maybe now we need the 1$ lg ns1000 in India to match the competition...


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

Guys. A phone without a screen isn't so bad. I've been using my Nokia 6030 the same way (the screen's gone kaput)  They said 1k to replace the display. I'm waiting for iPhone


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 21, 2008)

Plus, all those giving examples of Reliance and Tata, you have to buy those phones with a subscription. So you are bound to follow it.

Don't think it is the same with Spice.

And well, this would be a great phone if you don't want your driver / servant to waste unncessary time / money with the phone


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 21, 2008)

Tata is giving Haier phone (reputed branded phone) for Rs. 800 with screen,  good battery life, polyphonic sounds............. 
 who's gonna buy Spice phone?? if anyone wants to buy CHEAP GSM phone, then increase little to your budget and purchase some Moto or Nokia phone....


----------



## Indyan (Feb 21, 2008)

No screen..hmm... thats a big compromise.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 21, 2008)

It will be a flopp.... 

There are phones in 800 (black market price) so why will anyone would buy these.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 21, 2008)

crazy thing!! a mobile without a screen.. good for visually challanged people only. but this mobile is goin to fail in the market. who will buy a mobile without a screen. imagine the no of errors u wil do which dialin a number n if u dont listen to wat mobile was sayin


----------



## talkingcomet (Feb 21, 2008)

no sms!!
hw can i live without sms???


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 21, 2008)

A second hand mobile with a screen is a much better option for people who cannot afford to spend even a penny more than 800 bucks.
This phone is useful for only blind people as mentioned by other people.

Not a cheaper version of every product unlike Tata Nano can make it big in the market!


----------



## amol48 (Feb 21, 2008)

Wats bad with Nokia 1100 ? It's around Rs.1400 now (Pune) and has all the basic features ! Moreover it's best suited for India - _Made for India_ is what they say


----------

